# Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Or a long coat GSD. I have put in applications to several rescues, and told them what I am looking for, and they have told me when they get a dog that looks like a match for me, that they will contact me. I want another girl, of course, so it may take some time, plus I am looking for an older shepherd. Now, the waiting begins!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congratulations, Richard! I am hoping that the rescues find just the PERFECT match for you and your pack of sweethearts. I am sending good vibes that the right stunning beauty will be found, and that you can enjoy looking forward to being the Daddy to whoever this new girl will be. Bi-colors and longcoats.. GORGEOUS! You have great taste! But then, look at your stunning pack.. of course you do! I hope you find the right dog for your situation and pack soon. Yes!! I will eagerly await any news and updates!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Careful with the long coat, once you have one you may only want them in the future. Good Luck and whatever you find, they'll be a lucky dog to be in your group.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good luck 
Bi-colors are awesome


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

So you are again an expecting Dad : )

Congratulations and second the warning on the long-haired girl!

Tanya


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Two of my favorites!! Good luck in your search, whoever ends up with you will be very fortunate)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet your excited! I have both a long haired and a bi-colored, they are both wonderful! However, my long haired is a bit more crazy than my bi-colored, ha ha


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Let us know when the new one arrives, lucky dog!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on the decision! I know your newcomer will be a happy girl. I want a female Long Coat too. Problem here is that they are very hard to get ahold of, unless buying from a breeder, and Like you I want an older girl. You will be happy with a new girl no matter which she is-LC or BiColor


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Good luck to you Richard...and who knows maybe you will find the perfect LH bi-color and have the best of both worlds


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12682601


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the good thoughts. I am swaying more toward the LC, but I just heard there is a Bi-color coming available in PA, haven't seen any pics yet, no longhairs as of yet, except for the one Maryjane sent to me, which I am following up on, so it looks like it could be a Bi-color, although I am going to hold out for a bit, for a longhair.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I think you'll enjoy a Long coat. I have three and they are just stunning if I do say so myself. I just happy for you and happy for any dog lucky to have you for a Dad!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out this darling. I am going to try for her.























She is in a shelter in Canton Ohio.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Richard,

That shelter has an awesome network of volunteers and rescues that they work with and a dog like that will probably have 4 or 5 holds on her when her stray time is up. I personally pulled a mix from there and fostered him (drove down to Erie, PA to pick him up) but the pbs usually get snapped right up by rescues. They also have the Rescue Wagin come through pretty often and bring dogs up to Buffalo and Rochester to the locals SPCAs. 

I tried several times to get dogs from there up here and into foster care but they all got adopted or taken by more local rescues before I could get to them.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Ruth, I am well aware of that.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oooooh look at her, Richard! What a gorgeous, lovey-faced DOLL she is! I would try for her too. It may be tough as Ruth says. But, this girl looks so smiley! I hope that you get her!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Check out this darling. I am going to try for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












She kind of looks a bit like Hannah except for the longer hair, of course, but she has the same intense eyes.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Check out this darling. I am going to try for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is absolutely stunning. Good luck.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Richard, she is BEAUTIFUL!

Good luck.

~Kristin


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden


What a sweetheart!

Here's hoping that you get her and she gets you!

MJ


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, the Canton Ohio baby comes available tomorrow. We are second on the hold list. So we have a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hang in there, Richard! second is GOOD!! Fingers, toes, eyes and boobs all crossed!! (Ow?) May this happen for your pack.. she is an adorable girl! Your first coatie, too? I just love her pics! Would you fly down to OH to get her? How is she with other female dogs? I am sure you already asked all the crucial stuff. I bet she would enjoy Alaska and her very own pack, Daddy, and Southwind! Sending good energy for this to work out for you-- and this gaw-juss girlie!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone just posted her on the urgent board. Obviously they have not been reading this thread.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfHang in there, Richard! second is GOOD!! Fingers, toes, eyes and boobs all crossed!! (Ow?) May this happen for your pack.. she is an adorable girl! Your first coatie, too? I just love her pics! Would you fly down to OH to get her? How is she with other female dogs? I am sure you already asked all the crucial stuff. I bet she would enjoy Alaska and her very own pack, Daddy, and Southwind! Sending good energy for this to work out for you-- and this gaw-juss girlie!


This would be my first LC. I am planning if it comes together for us, to fly off to get her. Being in a shelter, I actually don't have much on her, which is sort of a concern to me, but being she looks quite young like Hannah did, I don't think I will have any problems. So, we wait, the good lord will decide for me now if I get her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, can they SHOW you how she does in a group setting, with other dogs, on and offlead? Is she housed alone or with another dog? Do they know if she came from a situation where she lived with other females? You have always brought in such wonderful girls from shelters from everywhere. You yourself probably have a safe way to evaluate if a dog will mesh well into your existing pack. I am so totally jazzed for you. May this work out with this stunning coated girl! Please update when you get any news. She is a-dor-able!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This is the big day...any updates Richard? Of course, we are all pulling for you!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Got a question for the coat pros out there. Is this an actual long-coat? I have been looking at some photos of Heidi, and and it seems this one may be a plush coat. Maybe it is just me, but she does not look like a coatie. Haven't heard anything yet, BTW.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think part of the key is in her age. I did not read her thread in the urgent section to see if it mentions how old she is. We got Clover at 18 months and her coat has continued to get longer and thicker. I have stopped using the furminator on her as I found it was cutting out too much hair and she is not a shedder. Since I went to a comb she has gotten much thicker and longer. So her coat could be affected by how she has been cared for.

She could be borderline. I was trying to see the feathering on the legs and haunches and the pictures don't help. I do some feathering in the ears, but I would also like a better look at her tail. She is beautiful, but you could be right.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*

yes richard, the ohio girl looks like a coatie. the other female, earlier in this thread looked more plush, but i am going by her age. as Weber mentioned - if this girl is young, then her coat still has some changing to do. there are varying degrees of long coats... as well as varying degrees of how plush a long coat can appear because of their undercoat.

between Tilden, Molly, Siena, Keefer, Halo, Eli & Xargos - not one of them is identical in coat type.

this girl looks a lot like Tilden did at 10 months. he had very little ear feathers (just barely enough to tell that he was a coatie), no hair btwn his toes, no feathering behind his arms, he was far from the fan tail that he has now, and the hair along his back was short and curly. (all those things have since changed) he does not have a thick undercoat (although he does have one), so no matter his coat length - he'd never be considered plush.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got the news about 45 minutes ago. I will post again when I get off work. Moei is going to pick her up and keep her for me until I get down to get her.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*

wow wow wow - great news richard!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*

What a lucky, lucky girl! Congrats to you all, Richard. She's a beauty and how fun it will be to see your updates with her and your other girls. This is terrific news!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*
























I am so happy for you and for her.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*

Congrats!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Well, it will be a toss up between a bi-color.*

Outstanding!!! You and she will both be thrilled!!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Moei. She has the Ohio baby, I think I am going to name her Mona, and she described as the sweetest little thing. That may be because she was just spayed today, so she could be still having the after effects of the anesthetic. So, as we speak, I am making my plans to fly to Ohio to pick Mona up. I am so excited. I was so knotted up this morning, I couldn't even eat. About 5 minutes after 8am, I got the call that we had gotten her. So, a LC it is. Love, strange isn't it?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh Richard I am so very very happy for you and your new little girl!!!! Oh thank goodness...I saw you had posted and was a little afraid to open it but I'm so glad I did!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

did someone save her pics so that when the shelter pics are gone we will still have before and after shots???


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I saved her shelter photos.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful!!!! Richard, I'm just so happy for you....I know...I said that before, but I'm just beaming with excitment. Your girls in Heaven will be so proud of their Papa seeing him opening up his heart again to a dog that so needs him. Please keep us updated and take lots of pics!!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats richard

and my shelter boy, who i adopted based on photos and info from shelter staff fit into my pack well; i'll say a prayer that your new girl fits in just as well


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a quick update for Richard's Mona watchers









She is a real gorgeous looking dog with the most interesting markings. I will not steal Richard's thunder by posting any pictures, but wait for him to post them. She loves, loves, loves riding in the car and tonight tried to get us to take her for a ride, instead of her walk in the neighborhood. She knows leash, but is a puller









She enjoys her crate and readily goes to it and slept through the two nights she has been with me. A bit nervous but that is to be expected since everything is so new to her. But she is house trained







- Great, isn't it Richard.

Looking forward to meeting you when you get here to pick your latest family member.


----------

